# 2 Large Male Rats Need Home in St. Louis, MO



## cbranham (Mar 15, 2010)

I know of 2 large male rats that were born in October 2009. They are both black every where except on their bellies. They can be handled and don't bite, but they still need some work. If anyone is interested please email me at [email protected]. I am new to this forum and it looks like I have a lot of reading to do about taking care of rats.  Thanks for looking at this post.

Cathi


----------

